# Winter q KS



## dollarbill (Dec 16, 2009)

Anyone else goin to Winter Q in KS this February?


----------



## Kosmos Q (Dec 30, 2009)

Well be there. Hope it's not as cold as it was last year. I heard it was 11 deg


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm out, sorry


----------



## Frankvw (Dec 31, 2009)

Sorry, can't make it. If anybody is planning to come over, on jan 8+9 we have the first "24 uurs winterbbq" in the Netherlands with guests from Belgium as well.
Not a big contest but a group of dutch forummembers comming together for the first low&slow Q of the year.


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 5, 2010)

Kosmos Q said:
			
		

> Well be there. Hope it's not as cold as it was last year. I heard it was 11 deg



Where are you from Kos? We'll see you there. I think were gonna be right by the door. Ill be next to Denver Cajun Krew. Stop by and say hi! I cant wait.


----------

